# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Билеты на Тото Кутуньо

## fiori_06

Продам 2 билета (каждый по 2500 грн) на концерт Тото Кутуньо 29 ноября 2017 года в Оперном театре. Партер 14 ряд место 315-317. Покупались за 3000 грн каждый!!
0933186406

----------

